# Pawn Stars



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

I was just watching Pawn Stars on History and a guy came in to sell a clock his grandfather was given by old Tricky Dicky.










$750 and a non runner due to a leaked battery eating the contacts. Even so, you have to admit its a lovely piece of 70's watch and political memorabilia. Date's I think they said from 1972 and was given as I said to this lads grandfather who was Israels ambassador to America.

Frank


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Missed that one, but these shows are great!

Pawn Stars, Hardcore Pawn and Storage Wars are all on the sky plus recorder!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

great prog, i really njoy it and they put on some nice watches as well :toot:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bet Hawkeye could fix it - nae bovva! :lol:

:weed:

Rather have it plain though, without the Presidential Endorsement msl:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

funtimefrankie said:


> I was just watching Pawn Stars on History and a guy came in to sell a clock his grandfather was given by old Tricky Dicky.
> 
> $750 and a non runner due to a leaked battery eating the contacts. Even so, you have to admit its a lovely piece of 70's watch and political memorabilia. Date's I think they said from 1972 and was given as I said to this lads grandfather who was Israels ambassador to America.
> 
> Frank


It was a 214 looking slightly lost in amongst all that bling. They incorrectly stated it could not be fixed, but we know better.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> They incorrectly stated it could not be fixed, but we know better.


I was surprised they left it at that, considering the number of times they get a local 'expert' (or that old bloke who runs the local museum) to give them advice. Made me wonder whether he just didn't want it because of its Nixon association - does Nixon's name devalue items?

I'd have expected them to jump at the chance to pick up a spaceview clock with the Presidential seal on it.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Have to say that I was surprised too that an expert wasn't called in. You can bet a pound to a penny though one was used to get it back up and running and add double to the asking price in store.

Frank

There's a c in back and I missed it first time round


----------

